

PostgreSQL 8.3 vs 8.2: A Simple Benchmark - neilc
http://www.kaltenbrunner.cc/blog/index.php?/archives/21-guid.html

======
davidw
I like Postgres, but one thing you might infer from this chart is that the
defaults stink.

~~~
apathy
Is there a database for which the defaults don't stink (across all workloads
and types)?

Oracle and MySQL have defaults that are unsuitable for most busy instances; I
don't remember offhand whether DB2 needs tuning, but my intuition suggests it
does.

~~~
davidw
Going from (possibly faulty) memory, I think that default mysql is closer to
tuned mysql in benchmarks. Once upon a time, default Postgresql was really
conservative, which hurt it when people didn't tune it before testing it out.

